

NoSQL vs. RDBMS: Two Database Cargo Cults - wmf
http://pl.atyp.us/wordpress/?p=2368

======
nexneo
Author seems to forgot. People doesn't use Non-SQL DBs because Famous X site
uses that. Most people choose those because it is easy to use for most of use
cases, and often that is what they needed instead RDBMS.

Sometime RDBMS are perfect solution. Most of the time simple key-value(or JSON
based) DB.

